# dehydrated spuds anyone?



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Dehydrated Potato Recipes

POTATOES AND HAM
3 C Dehydrated Potato Dices 
5 C Milk
1/2 C Margarine 
1/2 C Flour
1 C Cheese Powder 
2 C Freeze Dried Ham
Salt and Pepper
Reconstitute potatoes and ham. Combine milk, margarine, flour, and some salt and pepper. Simmer until it begins to thicken. Mix in cheese powder and stir until thickened. Put potatoes and ham in a 9x13. Pour sauce on top and mix thoroughly. Bake in oven at 350 for 30-45 minutes. One 9x13 inch pan.

CHEESY GARLIC MASHED POTATOES 
4 c Hot water 
2 c Instant potato flakes
2 Tbls dried sour cream 
2 Tbls dried cheese sauce mix
1 tsp dried garlic 
2 Tbls Dried parsley
In a pot, bring water almost to a boil and then remove from heat. Add potato flakes and stir until thickened. Stir in sour cream, cheese, garlic, and parsley. Serves 8. 

HASH BROWN POTATOES 
2 Tbls Dried onions 
2 Tbls Dried green pepper (opt)
1 c water 
2 c Dried shredded or diced potatoes
2 tsp salt 
6 c boiling water
8 Tbls butter flavored shortening 
In a small bowl, rehydrate onions and green pepper in 1 cup water for 15 minutes, then drain. Pour dried potatoes into a pot of salted, boiling water. Turn down heat and simmer until potatoes are tender, about 15 minutes. Drain and pat dry. Mix onions, green pepper, and potatoes. Melt shortening in a pan and add potato mixture, flattening evenly. Cook over medium heat until browned, then carefully flip over with a spatula and brown other side. Makes 8 servings. 

POTATO PUFF 
6 cups reconstituted mashed potatoes (according to package directions)
3 eggs
1 cup sour cream
1 cup parmesan cheese
Add potato pearls to boiling water and let sit 5 minutes, covered. Beat eggs and sour
cream together. Add to potato pearls and beat with electric mixer until fluffy. Spread into a 9x13 inch pan which has been coated with a non-stick spray (or grease pan). Sprinkle with parmesan cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for 35-40 minutes.
Testing comment: Good and easy alternative to regular potatoes.

HOT POTATO SALAD
2 servings of about 1 cup each, 236 calories per serving
¼ pound bacon slices 
¼ cup chopped onion
1 tablespoon flour 
2 teaspoons sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt `	
dash pepper
½ cup water 
3 tablespoons water
1 2/3 cups reconstituted potato slices, simmered until cooked
Cook bacon in fry pan until crisp. Remove from pan and drain on paper towel. Crumble bacon. Discard bacon fat. Cook onion in fry pan until tender. Mix flour, sugar, salt and pepper. Stir into onion. Gradually stir in water and vinegar. Cook, stirring constantly, until thickened, about 3 minutes. Add potatoes and bacon. Mix gently. Heat to serving temperature over low heat – about 5 minutes.

POTATO CAKES (4 cakes)
2 c reconstituted mashed potatoes
1 egg
1 TB flour
2 TB milk
1/4 c melted fat or oil.
Mix potatoes, egg, flour and milk. Shape into flat cakes 1/2 inch thick. Heat oil in skillet and fry cakes until golden over med-high heat.

CREAMY POTATO SOUP
1 tablespoon finely chopped onion
1 tablespoon fat (margarine or butter)
1 tablespoon flour 
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup water 
1 cup milk
3 tablespoons instant potato granules or ¾ cup flakes
Cook onion in the fat in a pan until tender and lightly browned. Stir in flour and salt until smooth. Slowly stir in water. Cook and stir over medium heat until slightly thickened. Remove from heat. Add milk. Stir in potato flakes or granules until smooth. Heat until hot but not boiling. Makes 2 servings, 1 cup each.

MASHED POTATO SANDWICH (an old Depression dish) 
Submitted by Shirley Monks. "It's hard to believe something so simple could be so delicious."
Leftover mashed potatoes	
1 T. diced onion
1 T. prepared mustard	
Bread
Combine potatoes, onion and mustard. Spread on bread.

POTATO CROQUETTES
3 cups reconstituted mashed potatoes 
8 ounces shredded boiled cabbage, well drained
1 egg, beaten 
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese 
fresh nutmeg, grated 
salt and pepper 
all-purpose flour, for dredging 
oil, for frying 
Mix the potatoes with the cooked drained cabbage, egg, cheese, nutmeg and salt and pepper. Divide and shape into croquettes or patties. Chill for 1 to 2 hours, if possible. Chilling the mixture will make it easier to keep the croquettes together. 
Dredge the croquettes in the flour. Heat about 1/2-inch of oil in a frying pan until it is hot. about 160°. Carefully slide the croquettes into the oil and fry on each side for about 3 minutes until golden and crisp. Drain on paper towel and serve hot and crisp.

POTATO CAKES
leftover mashed potatoes
flour 
oil or lard
Form the leftover cooked mashed potatoes into flat small 4” circles about 3/8” thick. Coat each side with a thin layer of flour. Fry in a little oil in a pan over medium heat, turning once, until brown on both sides.

HASH BROWN POTATOES (From pre-cooked or reconstituted cooked) 
2 c reconstituted potato dices, cooked
2 tsp onion powder
1 tsp pepper
1 tsp salt
Heat a little oil or shortening in a large skillet. Spread the potatoes evenly over the bottom of the skillet and sprinkle the onion, pepper, and salt on top. Cook over LOW heat and press down on the potatoes several times with a flat spatula. When the bottom side is golden brown, cut the potatoes in half with the spatula and flip both halves over and brown the other side, pressing down with the spatula several times.


DRIED SCALLOPED POTATOES WITH CHEESE
3 cups dried potatoes, slices or dices
6 TB butter
3 TB flour
1 ½ c milk
1 c shredded cheese
Salt and pepper to taste
Put potatoes in shallow baking dish. In small saucepan, over low heat, melt butter. Blend in flour gradually to make a paste and stir well. Gradually stir in milk to make a white sauce. It will be thick. 
Mix cheese into hot white sauce and stir until melted. Pour sauce over potatoes and mix gently. Bake at 400 degrees for 30-40 minutes. 

100-SERVING SCALLOPED POTATOES (Military Cookin’ at It’s best. for a BIG crowd.)
5 ½ pounds dehydrated potato slices
4 gal and 2 qts boiling water
3 TB salt
¼ cup plus 1/3 TB cooking spray
2 1/4 c melted butter
2 ¼ c flour
6 5/8 cups nonfat dry milk powder
8 ½ qts warm water
1/3 tsp white pepper
1 TB ground paprika
Add potatoes to boiling salted water, cover and bring to a boil in a gigantic pot. Lower heat and simmer 15-25 min until potatoes are tender. Drain well. Lightly spray each large baking dish with cooking spray. (The recipe specified ‘steam table pans’). Put potatoes in each sprayed pan; the steam table pans take 4 ½ qts of cooked drained potatoes in each. Set potatoes aside.
Blend butter and flour, stir until smooth using a wire whip. Reconstitute milk in warm water. Heat milk to just below boiling. DO NOT BOIL. Add milk to flour mixture, stirring constantly and add pepper.
Simmer 10-15 min until thickened. Stir as needed. Pour 3 qts sauce over each steam table pan of potatoes. Sprinkle 1 tsp paprika over each pan. Bake 30 min or until lightly browned in 325 degree oven.
Portion is 2/3 cup, 89 cal, 10 g carbs, 2 g protein, 5 g fat, 12 mg cholesterols, 285 mg sodium and 65 mg calcium.

A SHELF STABLE SCALLOPED POTATO MIX (3 cups or four servings of ¾ cups)
Sauce Mix:
2 TB nonfat dry milk
2 TB flour
2 TB cornstarch
1 tsp onion powder or 1 TB dried onion bits
1/8 tsp pepper
This makes one 6-TB package of sauce mix.
Pack 3 cups dehydrated potatoes, with a packet of 6 TB sauce mix, and another one of 1/3 c nonfat dry milk, for one package of four 3/4 c servings. Seal as air tight as possible. 
Directions:
3 TB margarine, butter, or other good flavored fat 
2 ¾ c boiling water
Scalloped potato mix
Pour potatoes in med size ungreased casserole, sprinkle sauce mix and nonfat dry milk on top. Dot with butter, stir in boiling water. Bake at 400 degrees for 30-35 min or until tender; or you can bake at 350 degrees for 40-45 min or 325 degrees for 50-55 min. This will help you coordinate with whatever else you are baking.

“HAMBURGER HELPER” WITH POTATOES & MEAT
3 c dehydrated potatoes
1/3 c nonfat dry milk
One 6-oz package sauce mix
¼ tsp pepper
½ tsp salt
1 tsp beef bouillon granules
Combine milk, sauce mix, pepper, salt and bouillon in a baggie, and store with potatoes. 
Directions: Brown 1 pound ground beef in skillet, drain fat. Stir in 2 ¾ c water and jar ingredients. Heat to boiling, then lower heat, cover and simmer stirring occasionally for about 25 min or until potatoes are tender.
Makes 4 cups.

MONDAY HASH WITH LEFTOVER POTATOES
leftover meat, chopped fine
leftover cooked potatoes, chopped fine
chopped onions
salt & pepper
pinch each garlic powder, and dry parsley
evaporated milk
ketchup
Oil or melted fat
Combine meat, potatoes, onion, seasonings, and just enough evaporated milk to moisten and bind ingredients. Brown in medium hot skillet in enough oil or fat to coat the bottom of the skillet. Cook until brown and crispy and serve with ketchup.

POTATO DUMPLINGS
5 med potatoes, or 2 1/2 – 3 c reconstituted mashed
1 tsp salt
2 eggs, well beaten
1/2 c sifted flour
1 c cornflakes or broken up crackers
1/4 tsp nutmeg
Crush cornflakes or crackers. Boil potatoes, remove their skin and mash. Add salt, eggs, flour, corn flake or cracker crumbs and nutmeg. Mix well. Form into 1 1/2 in balls, adding more crumbs if needed to shape. Drop in boiling salt water (or simmering stew or soup). When they rise to top, cook another 3 minutes. Remove one and cut it open; if it is dry inside, the dumplings are done. For a main dish, boil in salt water, and top with fried chopped bacon and onions. In Germany, they are made bigger and sometimes filled with a square of fried bread. 

POTATO NOODLES (for drying)
1 c white flour
1 c reconstituted mashed potatoes
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 c milk
1 tsp salt
Beat eggs, add milk. Stir into flour and add potatoes, using hands. Dough should be stiff. If not, add more flour. Divide dough in 3 parts, rolling out each part paper thin. Sprinkle with flour on top, roll up like a jelly roll, and slice 1/4 – 1/2 inch thick. Shake out, into a pile, and dry in dehydrator at 145 degrees until very dry. If you shook out each rolling individually, you have 3 batches of 2 cups noodles, or 6 cups total. For long term storage, refrigerate or freeze the dry noodles.

FRESH EGG NOODLES
4 c flour
4 eggs
Sift flour on to the bread board, make a well in the middle and break the eggs into it. Work with the hands into a smooth dough. Cut in several pieces, let rest for 10-15 min.
Roll each part rather thick, and let dry on the board until stiff but not crisp. Cut in coarse noodles. Boil in salted boiling water until done, then drain. Put cooked noodles in a serving dish, sprinkle with grated cheese or bread crumbs, pour melted butter over the top and serve. Leftover mashed potatoes can be substituted for some of the flour.

And just in case a 50-lb sack falls off the potato truck in front of you…..

Potatoes SEVENTEEN Ways! (From the Better Times cookbook)
Boiled. Wash potatoes, leave skins on, leave whole or cut in large pieces. Boil in water in covered pot: whole, 30 to 40 minutes; cut up, 20 to 25 minutes. 
Parsleyed. Mix chopped boiled potatoes with 1/4 cup melted margarine and 1/4 cup minced parsley. 
Creamed. Combine thin or medium white sauce with boiled potatoes. Allow at least 1 cup sauce for four medium potatoes. 
Au Gratin. Follow recipe for creamed potatoes, but use cheese sauce instead of white sauce. 
Broiled. Cut cooked potatoes lengthwise in slices about 1/4 inch thick. Drizzle with melted margarine, sprinkle with salt and pepper. Broil until golden brown on both sides. 
Cottage fries. Slice boiled potatoes. Heap slices into skillet coated generously with shortening. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Brown slowly until crisp, turning as necessary. 
Lyonnaise. Follows recipe for cottage fries, except add sauteed onion slices to the potatoes before frying. 
Potatoes Anna. Melt 2 tbsp margarine in heavy skillet. Arrange thinly sliced or grated raw potatoes in 2 or 3 layers. Sprinkle each layer with salt and pepper, dot with butter. Cover, cover over low heat 15 minutes. Uncover, cook until tender and crispy brown on the bottom. 
French Fried. Cut potatoes into long strips. Let stand in cold water for at least 15 minutes. Drain and dry completely. Drop into hot melted shortening, deep enough so the fries float. Do not crowd pan, fry until tender and golden brown. 
Country Fried. Cut potatoes in half, then cut each alf into two pieces. Slice thinly, deep fry. This particular kind of fried potato is particularly good inthe recipe for breakfast tacos. 
Baked Fried. Arrange thin strips of raw potato in single layer in shallow baking pan which has been greased with margarine or shortening. Drizzle with more melted margarine. Bake in 400 degree oven 30 to 40 minutes until tender. Turn occasionally. 
Potato Puffs. To four cups mashed potatoes, add 2 beaten egg yolks, stir, then add 2 beaten egg whites, stir, add ½ cup milk, 2 tbsp margarine. Spoon into 1-1/2 quart baking dish, bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes until puffed and brown. 
Puffed Potatoes in the Half Shell. Cut baked potatoes in half lengthwise. Scoop out potato, whip until fluffy with margarine, milk, seasoning, bits of cooked ham, minced onion, and then mound back into shells. Bake in 400 degree oven until tops are golden brown. 
Scalloped. Arrange layers of thinly sliced potato in greased baking dish. Sprinkle each layer with salt, pepper, minced onion, dot with margarine. Pour hot milk over the potatoes, so it is within ½ inch of the top of the potatoes. Bake at 350 degrees about 1 to 1-1/4 hours or until potatoes are tender. 
Mashed. Boil potatoes, drain water, break into chunks, add margarine and milk, beat/mash/whip until smooth, add salt and pepper to taste. 
Golden Parmesan. Slice six large potatoes into small pieces. Mix 1/4 cup flour, 1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese, salt and pepper, in a paper bag. Put potatoes in bag and shake until coated. Melt margarine in large pan. Lay potatoes in one layer in the pan. Bake at 375 degrees for one hour. Turn two or three times while baking so all sides are browned. Sprinkle with parsley when nearly done. 
Potato Deutscher . 7 Potatoes -- 6 slices stale bread -- 2 eggs 1 tsp salt, pepper to taste -- 2 cups milk -- 1 cup sour cream 
Grate the potatoes, rinse in cold water, and press dry. Soak bread in milk, beat in eggs and seasonings, and then stir in the potatoes. Pour into a greased dish, top with sour cream, and bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes. 

Make that 18 ways….
POTATO CHIPS FROM FRESH POTATOES 
Preparation: Peel raw potatoes and slice extremely thin. Soak in cold water for 1 hour and then pat dry, removing as much water as possible. Cook: Fry in oil preheated to 390°F. Remove and drain on paper towel. Sprinkle with salt. Allow to cool (if you can wait that long).


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

That is one awesome post for dehydrated potatoes. Thank you.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Considering the VAST number of ways that taters can be prepared, you really can't have too many of them. :2thumb:

Great post!


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Great recipes! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## griffithmontana (Mar 26, 2012)

thank you for the wonderful recipes ! I'm in the process of canning, and drying potatoes that were given to me last fall. they've held up well in a cool room over winter, but its time to get them used up.


----------

